# Homemade penetrating oil



## markopolo50 (Aug 24, 2010)

Although highly flammable, the mixture of ATF and Acetone, 50/50 is a better penetrating oil than PB blaster, Liquid wrench and Kroil. Got this from another forum and thought I would share it.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It works very well, but isn't for the average person. Acetone is very dangerous to work with, so make sure you have adequate ventilation and no sparks or open flames in the area. I'd only mix up a small amount at a time as needed for a project.


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Google "Eds Red" which contains both of those ingredients and a few more. Ed's Red is used extensively as a cleaning and preserving fluid for guns.


----------

